

It’s time for Microsoft to give up on consumers - rbanffy
http://qz.com/75423/its-time-for-microsoft-to-give-up-on-the-consumer/

======
michaelpinto
I disagree with this: Microsoft has Xbox which is an amazing consumer brand
that can extended to a number of devices and grow a larger audience in the
process. The key to fixing Microsoft is to focus on what they well: And yes
while business is a huge part of that they do have something to offer to
consumers.

